# late 80's early 90's style installs



## cuznlucky (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm looking for some ideas or images of late 80's, early 90's installs that I can replicate in my '92 Toyota Celica. I'm actually doing a complete 90's old school build just trying to get some ideas for the install direction and I'd like to make it period correct. :laugh:

Equipment I currently have;
Alpine 7909J Headunit (Refurbed and made new again by Jeff Priddy)
Alpine 5957s Changer (Refurbed and made new again by Jeff Priddy)
Alpine 3339 Graphic EQ (Refurbed and made new again by Jeff Priddy)
(Thinking of installing this in the sun visor or rear view mirror.)

PPI FRX-456 active crossover 
PowerAmper Power Meter for power distribution
PPI Art Series amps (A1200.2, A404.2 A200.2 and maybe one more)
Boston Pro 6.43 3-way separates for front stage
JL tri-plate

Items I still need;
Boston Pro 5.4 2-way separates for rear
JL 3 x 10w6v1


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I love your approach but finding three jl w6 v1 is going to be like pulling teeth..i wish I was lying but I'm not..otherwise I love the approach you are taking on this.


----------



## cuznlucky (Nov 11, 2017)

Lycancatt said:


> I love your approach but finding three jl w6 v1 is going to be like pulling teeth..i wish I was lying but I'm not..otherwise I love the approach you are taking on this.


Ironically the JL subs are the only era correct subs I seem to be able to still find rebuildable parts for. The real kicker is I had 6 12s new back than and either trashed them or sold them as time and systems changed. Didn't know what really had back than and figured new products would be better but I feel JL never made any subs as good as those W6's.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

No better source I can think of than all the old car stereo mags system features over on caraudiojunkies:
Classic Builds


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Pretty sure it's all posted on CAJ, as well, but just for good measure.

Third Party Installs


----------



## cuznlucky (Nov 11, 2017)

Thank you ErinH and Shaggs!!! That is exactly the kind of stuff I'm looking for.


----------

